# First Bacon  ever!!! Pops Brine



## 00nothing (Nov 22, 2020)

So My wife is on her way to go grab me a belly from Costco I’ll be putting into pops brine for 7-10 day. Followed by a rinse and back in for 3-4 days for pellicle.

This will be my first bacon and first cold smoke. Equipment is Louisiana pellet grill, some metal jerky racks, and a cheap Amazon smoke tube. Is the tube alone enough to provide both the heat and smoke. What is the best way to monitor internal smoker temp. I’m also trying to decide between Dave’s dust and straight pellets to get the longest smoke time. I’d like to go at least 24hrs but I know at some point I’m gonna miss a reload is this okay ?

Also when is the time to spice or coat the belly most of this will be a regular bacon but I’d like to do one slab with a pepper crust 

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## olaf (Nov 22, 2020)

I'm not the expert but 24 hours is loooong  time, I go 8 hours and have plenty of smoke. Test fry a piece before smoking to check for saltiness. Put black pepper on before smoking I guess I did mine the day before


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 22, 2020)

Assuming you will follow the instructions and times for Pop's brine and some rest time for pellicle, you will have quite a range for cold smoking time.   On my single cold smoke I use 5 to 8 hours.  On my double cold smoke (done on consecutive days the total time is 10 to 12 hours.  So let's say 10 hours for belly bacon is my sweet spot.   

The tube does put out some heat, but it's a small amount.  I monitor my smoker with a cable thermometer.  For wet curing you could have added some pepper to the curing brine, and then again after you dry and before the rest.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 22, 2020)

When you rinse do a test fry and rinse again if needed.


----------



## 00nothing (Nov 22, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> When you rinse do a test fry and rinse again if needed.


I’ve gone for a slightly lower salt content 3/4 cup per gallon and am hoping for good results  but will for sure test fry prior to smoke


----------



## WV_Crusader (Nov 22, 2020)

Following


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 22, 2020)

00nothing said:


> I’ve gone for a slightly lower salt content 3/4 cup per gallon and am hoping for good results  but will for sure test fry prior to smoke


I cut it back too.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 22, 2020)

Pending the size of your tube...  I highly doubt you will get 8 hours from one full tube... Then also your location will be a factor in how long to smoke for each session... Most people will cold smoke overnight..  fridge during the day...  then smoke again for another night and so on ...


----------



## 00nothing (Nov 22, 2020)

I should mention that while at Costco a 6lb loin for $19 caught her eye so that’s in the brine as well for some Canadian bacon.  LOL as a Canuck I still don’t get why it’s called Canadian bacon


----------

